# Newest Addition



## Tndavid (Dec 7, 2016)

Yielded from a small karat lot. Not enough to fill up my smallest mold. And was battling the wind and 30 degree temps so it tried to freeze in me a little. But I'm trying to get there. Sometimes these baby steps take longer than anticipated. Lol But I'm happy with it.


5.76 grams


----------



## anachronism (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice work.

May I give you a tip? Since you are now producing gold on a regular basis, almost weekly I would strongly recommend keeping your refined powder as powder until you're looking at a good enough quantity to re-refine as one good lot and melt as one good lot. It does save an awful lot of work, and limits your potential losses. 

Jon


----------



## nickvc (Dec 8, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Nice work.
> 
> May I give you a tip? Since you are now producing gold on a regular basis, almost weekly I would strongly recommend keeping your refined powder as powder until you're looking at a good enough quantity to re-refine as one good lot and melt as one good lot. It does save an awful lot of work, and limits your potential losses.
> 
> Jon




Excellent advice :G


----------

